# En un mes la bolsa estará más alta, pero a finales de año más baja



## ciberobrero (20 Abr 2022)

Y el suelo lo hará en mayo de 2023 mes arriba mes abajo

Hablo de bolsa americana

En qué me baso?

En las opciones sobre eurodollar



Recesión brutal para Octubre 2022 pero los mercados podrán descontarla tan pronto como Junio 2022 por lo que podremos hablar de máximos, quien entre en este bulltrap va a ser exit liquidity para los insiders cuyas ventas validarán estos timings. Los bancos centrales volverán al QE. Creo que vais a tener un coitus interruptus burbumori con el tema de la subida del Euribor, aunque al ser de 12 meses no está directamente ligado a los tipos base y existe la posibilidad de que la curva de tipos sea muy empinada desde el overnight al año.

Para 2025 ruptura del dinero tal y como lo conocemos. Gran Reset. CBDCs, vacunas y racionamiento.

Bienaventurados los que tienen deudas a plazo fijo porque sus activos se multiplicarán.

Más timings que coinciden con el mío aquí


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Abr 2022)

Entro, digo que eso (caida paulatina hasta final del 2022) lo avisé yo hace creo que mas de un año, y me voy.


----------



## Pirrakas (20 Abr 2022)

Yo estoy al 70% en liquidez esperando ese momento. Lo que pasa ahora en las bolsas no es sostenible y todos los indicadores llevan a una corrección importante, el problema es saber cuándo. Hacer DCA un par de años con una buena cantidad de líquido parece ser una buena oportunidad para posicionarse


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Abr 2022)

Suelo ser rápido para poner en el ignore comentarios que van con insultos, pero debo reconocer que éste es muy acertado. Aunque diría que la inflación REAL ya va por el 12%...

Yo tengo líquido porque voy a comprarme otra vivienda (la número 5) en unos meses cuando el guano este plénamente materializado, pero en mi cuenta broker tengo solo un 20% líquido para disparar a lo que se ponga bien a tiro.

Personalmente desaconsejaría vender nada "porque va a caer" o porque ya haya caido. Vendería las cosas que por fundamentales estan mal, o por algun motivo real, pero no por una caida de mercado ya que no puedes predecirlo con exactitud y te puedes quedar fuera. De hecho, con todo lo que ha llovido yo sigo en verde y recogiendo dividendos, incluso algunos extraordinarios como los de Norsk Hydro.

Mucho "guolf de gual estrí" veo yo a veces, y que nadie se de por ofendido...


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Abr 2022)

Lo que comentas es desde el punto de vista de cada uno. En mi caso no he vendido nada porque no estaba dentro.

Además de ser puramente mentira. No te comes el 10% de inflación instantánea por vender. Y el 21% de hacienda sobre los beneficios se lo cobrará tarde o temprano.


----------



## rayban00 (20 Abr 2022)

Creo que habrá un gran subidón cuando se anuncie el fin de la guerra. Pero luego se verá la realidad, y que la escusa de la guerra para la inflación será todo un cuento, y después del verano, con la llegada del timovirus 2.0 la recesión será de aupa.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Abr 2022)

Bah, que no hay nada que hacer. Nada es rentable, nada es seguro, mandes donde mandes la pasta te la joden de un modo u otro.
La situación es tan demencial que ya casi se ha vuelto imposible no cagarla. A plazo, sólo se puede aspirar a que no te esquilen demasiado.


----------



## ciberobrero (20 Abr 2022)

Pues no lo entiendo. A qué te refieres con dinero trabajando? A dividendos? Van a ser mejores tus dividendos que comprar un 30% más barato?

Tú no vas a salir nunca?


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio.


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2022)

Además ahora el mercado ( o al menos una parte importante) ha sido ya muy castigado, y actualmente sigue habiendo bastante miedo, por lo que no creo que veamos caídas gordas en el corto plazo... si además sigues esperando en liquidez la "gran corrección" a lo mejor te pierdes la subida....

Es muy difícil acertar con el timing. Compras periódicas, vender lo que por fundamental está caro, y comprar lo que está barato y esperar, es lo que mejor resultado ha dado desde que el mundo es mundo


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Creo que habrá un gran subidón cuando se anuncie el fin de la guerra. Pero luego se verá la realidad, y que la escusa de la guerra para la inflación será todo un cuento, y después del verano, con la llegada del timovirus 2.0 la recesión será de aupa.




Es posible ese timing. 

Pero creo que lo analistas están olvidando que la recesión con una inflación del 10% es algo dificil de gestionar.... a la gente le va a quemar el dinero en las manos antes o después... por no hablar de los bonos que ya están teniendo buenas bajadas.... hay trillones de pasta en esos bonos, y están vendiendo como si no hubiera un mañana.... ¿se va a quedar en liquidez ese dinero? ¿volvera a entrar en mierda-bonos?

Creo que una parte importante va a ir a la bolsa

La situación actual de:
- Recesión
- Inlfación
- Tipos cero

Nunca se había dado. EN los 70 tuvimos recesión+inflación, pero ya había unos tipos más o menos acordes con la inflación y el nivel de deuda era mínimo. Ahora ¿podrían subir los tipos al 12%? Con el nivel de deuda actual es imposible.

Solo queda un camino: Impresora, tipos negativos, inflación maquillada y que siga la fiesta.... Hasta que explote todo, y llegue el jubileo de deuda, en neoeuro o lo que sea

No os fijeis en lo que dicen, fijaos en lo que hacen... llevan dando la matraca con la subida de tipos desde el verano pasado... y de momento seguimos a tipo cero.. no los suben porque no pueden.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (20 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo. A qué te refieres con dinero trabajando? A dividendos? Van a ser mejores tus dividendos que comprar un 30% más barato?
> 
> Tú no vas a salir nunca?



Yo no soy el forero a quien te dirijes pero igual te respondo:

Inversor vs. Trader.

De nada.


----------



## Javier.Finance (20 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Bah, que no hay nada que hacer. Nada es rentable, nada es seguro, mandes donde mandes la pasta te la joden de un modo u otro.
> La situación es tan demencial que ya casi se ha vuelto imposible no cagarla. A plazo, sólo se puede aspirar a que no te esquilen demasiado.



esta es la sensación que tengo


----------



## HaCHa (20 Abr 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> esta es la sensación que tengo



Pues ya verás en dos años.

No va a quedar ni un rincón en el que refugiar nada.
Y es todo por haber creado tantísima masa monetaria sin el menor respaldo real.

El dinero ya no es que sea deuda, es que es mentira.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Abr 2022)

Ahora saldrá un panoli a decir que invirtamos en tangibles. Pobre tío.


----------



## Javier.Finance (20 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues ya verás en dos años.
> 
> No va a quedar ni un rincón en el que refugiar nada.
> Y es todo por haber creado tantísima masa monetaria sin el menor respaldo real.
> ...



Tiene que haber alguna forma. De comprar algo que guarde valor, etf o algo así, de litio, salud, comida. Digo yo.


----------



## HaCHa (20 Abr 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Tiene que haber alguna forma.



Soy todo oídos pues.


----------



## Javier.Finance (20 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Soy todo oídos pues.



Etf


----------



## XXavier (20 Abr 2022)

A ver si puedo exponer una opinión menos pesimista...

Pienso que no se producirá ninguna crisis grave, y que las caídas de bolsa que ocurran se recuperarán en breve plazo; como mucho en 2-3 meses en el peor de los casos. Ya sé que las expansiones indefinidas suenan mal, y que tiende uno a pensar 'que no es lógico que las cosas sigan siempre para arriba'... pero también creo que es un rasgo pesimista-derrotista que todos tenemos en mayor o menor grado...

Yo no pienso apearme de ninguna de las inversiones que tengo en bolsa, y creo que hasta voy a reducir liquidez. Se me ha ocurrido incluso meterme en Nucor, que es una industria 'antigua' (siderurgia) y que produce en gran parte en la propia USA. El dividendo no es nada alto, pero es una empresa estable...


----------



## Harrymorgan (20 Abr 2022)

XXavier dijo:


> A ver si puedo exponer una opinión menos pesimista...
> 
> Pienso que no se producirá ninguna crisis grave, y que las caídas de bolsa que ocurran se recuperarán en breve plazo; como mucho en 2-3 meses en el peor de los casos. Ya sé que las expansiones indefinidas suenan mal, y que tiende uno a pensar 'que no es lógico que las cosas sigan siempre para arriba'... pero también creo que es un rasgo pesimista-derrotista que todos tenemos en mayor o menor grado...
> 
> Yo no pienso apearme de ninguna de las inversiones que tengo en bolsa, y creo que hasta voy a reducir liquidez. Se me ha ocurrido incluso meterme en Nucor, que es una industria 'antigua' (siderurgia) y que produce en gran parte en la propia USA. El dividendo no es nada alto, pero es una empresa estable...



Estoy de acuerdo. Siempre habra empresas buenas, Buffet ha tenido retornos con guerras, recesiones, inflación... 



Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HaCHa (21 Abr 2022)

Javier.Finance dijo:


> Etf



Tengo varios. Todos se referencian contra algo que o está o estará fatal.


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Yo no soy el forero a quien te dirijes pero igual te respondo:
> 
> Inversor vs. Trader.
> 
> De nada.




No.

Por poner un ejemplo, Buffet es inversor y rebalancea su portfolio. Entra sale, se pone en cash...

Lo que plantea el conforero es nunca salir, morir de ictus con las acciones my precious

Que, por otra parte, no es el motivo del hilo ni liquidar posiciones una consecuencias o sugerencia necesaria. El motivo del hilo es un timing para movimientos direccionales con mi bola de cristal. Tal y como yo lo veo, puedes:

1. Ignorarlo
2. Contemplarlo y:
- 2a Liquidar
- 2b Rebalancear a posiciones defensivas
- 2c Combinación de las anteriores

Creo que el cash va a ser el king verdaderamente a princippios de 2023 porque faltando comida nadie va a estar pensando en comprar papeles de empresas sin actividad en una economía parada con costes financieros disparados.

Pero el dinero fiduciario tendrá su fin probablemente en 2025, así que cash is king será muy breve.


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Abr 2022)

Iniciamos el bulltrap más majestuoso de la historia, creo que el SP vuelve a maximos y puede que los supere


----------



## XXavier (21 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> No.
> 
> Por poner un ejemplo, Buffet es inversor y rebalancea su portfolio. Entra sale, se pone en cash...
> 
> ...



Bueno, no en lo que a mí respecta... Cuando veo que me he equivocado en una inversión, me salgo. Las pérdidas que tenga ya las enjugaré reinvirtiendo el dinero con mayor acierto en el futuro; pero 'sentarme encima' de mis acciones, por no querer materializar pérdidas, eso procuro no hacerlo.

La paciencia –cuando tiene un fundamento racional– da buenso resultados. Popr ejemplo, yo invertí a mediados de 2019, en 'Occidental Petroleum', porque me parecía una buena empresa y daba entonces un buen dividendo. Luego bajó el petróleo y llegué a perder (paper losses) como la mitad de lo invertido. No quería ni mirarlo, y pensaba que era una buena empresa y que se reactivaría. El dividendo lo redujeron a una suma simbólica, y hasta una vez lo pagaron en 'warrants' a USD 22 vto. 2027...

La paciencia y la fe en la empresa resultaron positivas. Voy ganando un 15% en Occidental (paper profits) y los warrants tienen ahora un valor en bolsa muy bueno. Si no los vendo es porque creo que OXY va a subir aún más...


----------



## Gubelkian (21 Abr 2022)

Dentro de 100 años la bosla estará más baja. Pero dentro de 120 más alta.


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Iniciamos el bulltrap más majestuoso de la historia, creo que el SP vuelve a maximos y puede que los supere



Buen video

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Abr 2022)

EL-Erian dice igualmente que no van a poder controlar la inflación y eventualmente van a tener que elevar los targets oficiales de inflación (y que ese día Bitcoin y oro to the moon).

No habla mucho sobre la recesión en el medio plazo, así que navegar esta situación va a ser jodido


----------



## Nelsonvigum (21 Abr 2022)

Pirrakas dijo:


> Yo estoy al 70% en liquidez esperando ese momento. Lo que pasa ahora en las bolsas no es sostenible y todos los indicadores llevan a una corrección importante, el problema es saber cuándo. Hacer DCA un par de años con una buena cantidad de líquido parece ser una buena oportunidad para posicionarse



Perdón x la ignorancia. Que es un DCA?


----------



## Harrymorgan (21 Abr 2022)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Perdón x la ignorancia. Que es un DCA?



" El Dollar Cost Averaging (DCA) es una estrategia de inversión que consiste en comprar de forma periódica un activo o conjuntos de activos a lo largo del tiempo, sin importarnos el precio al que cotice "


----------



## ciberobrero (21 Abr 2022)

Otro que se une al club



Este dice que los mercados subirán hasta un 40% en los próximos 3-6 meses antes de empezar a crashear hasta un 80%. Esto dejaría el SP en más de 6100 puntos 

Yo apuesto que hace máximos pero una engañifa similar a la de Bitcoin en Noviembre, digamos sobre los 5000.

PD: Cuidado que este tipo lleva diciendo esto desde Enero de 2021, predecía subida y crash para el año pasado. A Stock Market Crash Of 65-80% This Year? | ZeroHedge


----------



## Play_91 (21 Abr 2022)

Opino parecido. Aún la curva de tipos no está negativa pero casi, por tanto eso anticipa con 12-18 meses de antelación una crisis, por tanto en 2023 preveo habrá crisis y precio suelo finales de 2023 o 2024.


----------



## Super Españolazo (21 Abr 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Tengo varios. Todos se referencian contra algo que o está o estará fatal.



Pero himbertir no es de fachas y francos?
Son cosas de ricosh, capitalistas y super mega ultra extrema derecha turbo.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Abr 2022)

Lo primero que van a sacrificar va a ser la bolsa


Como dije https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/lunes-negro-para-las-criptomonedas-sigue-la-caida-imagen-inside.1691933/page-5# Lo primero es follarse el dinero de bolsa, y luego salvar la economía de la recesión, la cual va a quedar devastada. Vamos a pagar los aplausos de 2020 en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Abr 2022)

Creo que estamos cerca del suelo para este empujón bajista.

Hay mucha liquidez y los insiders no están vendiendo, aun no hemos entrado en pánico recesionista


----------



## cholesfer (27 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Creo que estamos cerca del suelo para este empujón bajista.
> 
> Hay mucha liquidez y los insiders no están vendiendo, aun no hemos entrado en pánico recesionista



Entonces cual es el timing...vender en Junio/Julio?

Estar en cash hasta Febrero/Marzo de 2023?

Mientras tanto matias primas alimenticias (Maiz y Trigo)?


Gracias.


----------



## ciberobrero (27 Abr 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Entonces cual es el timing...vender en Junio/Julio?
> 
> Estar en cash hasta Febrero/Marzo de 2023?
> 
> ...




Yo creo que no estaría mal comprar ahora bolsa. Vender en 1-3 meses, a dólares. Esperar a reventar y sí el suelo lo debería hacer entre Diciembre y Abril, donde yo iría comprando materias primas pero creo que TODO se va a disparar hasta 2025, año de ruptura del dinero.

Si queréis ser novax, debereis tener una buenísima despensa en un pueblo.


----------



## pabloMM (28 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Yo creo que no estaría mal comprar ahora bolsa. Vender en 1-3 meses, a dólares. Esperar a reventar y sí el suelo lo debería hacer entre Diciembre y Abril, donde yo iría comprando materias primas pero creo que TODO se va a disparar hasta 2025, año de ruptura del dinero.
> 
> Si queréis ser novax, debereis tener una buenísima despensa en un pueblo.



En qué te basas para decir que el Cash sano va a desaparecer en 2025? No llegamos ni a la agenda 2030.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Abr 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> En qué te basas para decir que el Cash sano va a desaparecer en 2025? No llegamos ni a la agenda 2030.



Todo apunta a tipos negativos otra vez para junio de 2023 (primera parte del vídeo en el OP - opciones eurodollar). Esta claudicación de los bancos centrales solo puede desembocar en un proceso hiperinflacionario (continuación del vivido hasta estas subidas de tipos).

Pero esto ya lo saben ellos, por eso ya tienen planteada la solución para ti: CBDCs


----------



## pabloMM (28 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Todo apunta a tipos negativos otra vez para junio de 2023 (primera parte del vídeo en el OP - opciones eurodollar). Esta claudicación de los bancos centrales solo puede desembocar en un proceso hiperinflacionario (continuación del vivido hasta estas subidas de tipos).
> 
> Pero esto ya lo saben ellos, por eso ya tienen planteada la solución para ti: CBDCs



Entiendo. Por suerte me he ido a vivir al tercer mundo y fuera de las grandes superficies no hay ni tpv. Que pasará con las naciones atrasadas? Quedarán como reservas de la cordura quizá. En España, desde la pandemia, los NPC de mierda han pasado de pagar con tarjet el 10% al 70%.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Abr 2022)

pabloMM dijo:


> Entiendo. Por suerte me he ido a vivir al tercer mundo y fuera de las grandes superficies no hay ni tpv. Que pasará con las naciones atrasadas? Quedarán como reservas de la cordura quizá. En España, desde la pandemia, los NPC de mierda han pasado de pagar con tarjet el 10% al 70%.




Esto no te puedo decir. Me lo he planteado también, pero la variable geográfica no te asegura supervivencia. Puedes tener suerte y el reparto de perder regional impide la implantación de la agenda, o puede que la agenda corrompa el equilibrio de poder hacia su lado. Ejemplo: los narcos mexicanos pueden actuar de garantía ante la implantación de la agenda, o pueden llegar a un punto de inflexión por el que actúen como paramilitares yendo puerta por puerta sacando a la gente a vacunar.

Monetariamente, a menos que estés en un tercer mundo sostenible (población pre revolución industrial, comercio y producción local), me temo que la hambruna llegará antes a ti. Ya lo ha dicho Putin: con la que viene de alimentos, EEUU y Europa imprimirán dinero y comprarán lo que aún haya. La mala cosecha rusa de 2010 provocó las primaveras árabes.


----------



## ciberobrero (28 Abr 2022)

Cito este tema (gracias por traer la info @Akira. )






__





DECRETAZO: El gobierno permitirá traspasar fondos a países extranjeros. Se vienen cosas chulísimas.


Enlace (Pag.5): https://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2022/04/27/pdfs/BOE-A-2022-6763.pdf




www.burbuja.info






Muy importante comprar activos desde un broker extranjero, sobre todo a la hora de liquidarlos (en España será en euro B)


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Yo creo que no estaría mal comprar ahora bolsa. Vender en 1-3 meses, a dólares. Esperar a reventar y sí el suelo lo debería hacer entre Diciembre y Abril, donde yo iría comprando materias primas pero creo que TODO se va a disparar hasta 2025, año de ruptura del dinero.
> 
> Si queréis ser novax, debereis tener una buenísima despensa en un pueblo.



Bastante de acuerdo.

Yo tampoco veo el gran crash ahora. Creo que la bajada está bastante agotada, quizás veamos algo de lateralidad un tiempo.... pero puede pasar cualquier cosa


----------



## ciberobrero (4 May 2022)

Debería ocurrir un gran rebote hoy

Los insiders ayer compraron bastante






Insider Buy-Sell Charts - - OpenInsider


Insider Buy-Sell Charts. Monitor SEC Form 4 Insider Trading Filings for Insider Buying and Selling. Real-time Insider Trading Stock Screener. Long and Short Trading Ideas using Insider Transaction Data.



www.openinsider.com


----------



## ciberobrero (4 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Debería ocurrir un gran rebote hoy
> 
> Los insiders ayer compraron bastante
> 
> ...



ding ding ding


----------



## cholesfer (4 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> ding ding ding
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1047710



Sigues pensando que el mercado va a empezar a descontar la enorme recesión el próximo junio? o algo más tarde?


----------



## ciberobrero (5 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Sigues pensando que el mercado va a empezar a descontar la enorme recesión el próximo junio? o algo más tarde?




Creo que la bolsa debe subir, quizá bastante, a partir de ahora. Pero cuándo se revierta es otra historia. Hay que estar atentos a los insiders para ver cuándo se ponen a vender como locos.

Por qué lo creo? Porque todas las métricas estaban sobrevendidas, el sentiment por los suelos, y habia mucho, muchísimo dinero fuera que estaba esperando una excusa para volver.

Vigilaria el nivel del VIX en 22, si baja de ahí es posible que la bolsa vuelva a máximos antes de revertirse. Puede que se revierta en ese punto del VIX también, si lo hace acompañado de ventas de insiders, good bye. Personalmente diria 70% llega alrededor previo ATH, 30% se revierte en VIX 22

Otro punto a vigilar es el dólar. La bolsa estará tranquilamente alcista mientras mayoritariamente el dólar baje, pero en cuanto suba simultáneamente el techo en la bolsa tendrá fecha.






Economía: - El DIOS Dólar (HILO OFICIAL) Dollar vortex 2023


Al final la realidad se impone. La inflacion no es que suben los precios, es que se hunde el MierdEuro. Las cosas como son. En Europa hay mas paises mugrosos que ricos y con alemania sin gas y francia con el uranio disparado (rusia es es segundo productor de combustible nuclear del mundo) los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## cholesfer (6 May 2022)

Muy interesante ese estudio económico mundial basado en la astrologia. Por ahora lo va cuadrando por completo.

Dice que lo peor finaliza esta primera semana de mayo para luego tener tranquilidad hasta verano, donde podría coincidir con la subida que indica el OP, al menos hasta junio.

Seguiremos pendientes al día de hoy y sobre todo si en la semana que viene se atisba algún indicio de recuperación.

Saludos.


----------



## cholesfer (6 May 2022)

Y que lo digas.


----------



## cholesfer (9 May 2022)

Pues comenzamos la semana donde a priori y astrologicamente "lo peor" debería haber pasado ya...a la espera del derrumbe de este próximo otoño/invierno.

Por ahora este lunes los futuros en rojo, materias primas también, y el miércoles creo que es, tenemos los datos de inflación de Abril en EEUU que van o deberían marcar un cambio de tenencia o una caída aún mayor.

Sigamos acontecimientos.


----------



## mol (9 May 2022)

si que ha subido la bolsa si.... astrologia pura


----------



## cholesfer (12 May 2022)

Pues veamos si esto es el suelo o no. Y en vez de la primera semana de Mayo, era la segunda o los 10 primeros días.

Yo tb creo que habrá un bulltrap, porque cuando la élite quiera hundir la economía de verdad (para ellos llevan años trabajando y tomando decisiones a cada cual más incomprensible) y empobrecernos al máximo posible...no tiene sentido que lo hagan con buen clima, ahí la gente está más agresiva y con más ganas de tener líos.

Cómo esto va y trata sobre occidente, hay que joder al personal entrado el otoño con media Europa anocheciendo a las 4pm.

Asi que algo se inventarán para retrasarlo unos meses, y añadir otra fakevariante, un cuarto y quinto pinchazo que amanse y neuromodule más aún a las ovejas...u directamente otra plandemia a la que echarle la culpa del golpe final.

La semana que viene, con luna llena el lunes 16, nos pueden llevar a 2 semanas curiosas o sorprendentes hasta la luna nueva del día 30.

Veremos.


----------



## mol (12 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Pues veamos si esto es el suelo o no. Y en vez de la primera semana de Mayo, era la segunda o los 10 primeros días.
> 
> Yo tb creo que habrá un bulltrap, porque cuando la élite quiera hundir la economía de verdad (para ellos llevan años trabajando y tomando decisiones a cada cual más incomprensible) y empobrecernos al máximo posible...no tiene sentido que lo hagan con buen clima, ahí la gente está más agresiva y con más ganas de tener líos.
> 
> ...



Vamos, el clasico del foro: _Sera en octubre._


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (12 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Y que lo digas.



"Humans" los cojones. "Reptilians" igual pega más.


----------



## cholesfer (13 May 2022)

Bueno pues puede ser que hayamos hecho suelo, aún así esperemos a ver el día de hoy y el lunes de la semana que viene.

Si resulta ser así, tendríamos que ver hasta cuándo dura este bulltrap para poder deshacernos de todo, pillar la máxima liquidez posible, ponernos en corto en índices y alguna cripto...y a esperar hasta el primer trimestre de 2023.

Saludos.


----------



## ciberobrero (17 May 2022)

Compras de insiders disparadas (de la sesión en rojo de ayer)




Este es el momento


----------



## cholesfer (19 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Compras de insiders disparadas (de la sesión en rojo de ayer)
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1061439
> 
> ...



Ayer sangría auténtica en wall street. Como ves la cosa ahora mismo?


----------



## mol (19 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Ayer sangría auténtica en wall street. Como ves la cosa ahora mismo?



jjaajajajajaaj!!! Supongo esos insiders habran comprado mas aun en el DIP!, DCA y tal!


----------



## ciberobrero (19 May 2022)

cholesfer dijo:


> Ayer sangría auténtica en wall street. Como ves la cosa ahora mismo?



Pues no sabría interpretarlo, están más acojonados que nosotros? ayer es la primera vez que tengo constancia de que vendieran tanto estando en una bajada.*





El-Erian menciona una nueva fase en la que los precios ya no solo reflejan tipos de interés e inflación sino bajas y nulas ganancias


* En los cambios de tendencia las ventas de comprimen e idealmente la compras las superan en un día bajista (de capitulación), como hace 2 días, pero lo de hoy es nuevo


----------



## ciberobrero (19 May 2022)

Sera posible que no haya ningún rebote?






Lo primero que van a sacrificar va a ser la bolsa


Como dije https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/lunes-negro-para-las-criptomonedas-sigue-la-caida-imagen-inside.1691933/page-5# Lo primero es follarse el dinero de bolsa, y luego salvar la economía de la recesión, la cual va a quedar devastada. Vamos a pagar los aplausos de 2020 en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ciberobrero (19 May 2022)

No se, el DXY no llega a cuajar en la subida, todas las divisas en verde contra el

A ver como cierra el día y la semana


----------



## ciberobrero (20 May 2022)

Me he topado con esto



Llevo pensando días en esto mismo

Veamos el caso de Sri Lanka






Sin luz, sin gasolina, sin medicinas: Sri Lanka es el ejemplo extremo de un país que se hunde por la crisis energética


Por un lado el déficit público está en el 13% del PIB. Las reservas en dólares, que se situaban en 7.500 millones de dólares en noviembre de 2019, se han evaporado totalmente. No tiene petróleo, las reservas les durarán un día (y esto lo anunció el lunes). Los combustibles están llegando a...




www.burbuja.info





El país se queda sin dólares, no puede comprar absolutamente nada, ni comida.

O el caso de Japón, que no puede subir los tipos de interés y el yen lo está pagando, está liquidando reservas de bonos americanos






Japan Emerges As Biggest Driver Behind Recent Surge In Treasury Yields | ZeroHedge


ZeroHedge - On a long enough timeline, the survival rate for everyone drops to zero




www.zerohedge.com





Esta tendencia parece que va a darse lo que queda de año y probablemente el siguiente, instituciones volcando bonos, incluidos americanos, para salvar sus economías. Bonos corporativos en la mierda absoluta, por supuesto. Tipos de interés subiendo y subiendo.

Dólar subiendo, costes de refinanciacion subiendo.

Comercio y finanzas internacionales detenidas, quiebras.

Producción parada, desabastecimiento, hambruna.

No es de extrañar que las opciones sobre Eurodollar apunten a una bajada de tipos para verano de 2023. Es que se lo vamos a pedir suplicando de rodillas, los que quedemos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 May 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pues no lo entiendo. A qué te refieres con dinero trabajando? A dividendos? Van a ser mejores tus dividendos que comprar un 30% más barato?
> 
> Tú no vas a salir nunca?



Si crees en vacas lecheras y dividendo creciente, interés compuesto, dca, Bogleheads y demás, si. Va a ser mejor. Sólo un 10% bate al mercado y de forma consistente durante décadas muchísimo menos.

Ahora si tienes la intuición o la bola mágica adelante.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (20 May 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Además ahora el mercado ( o al menos una parte importante) ha sido ya muy castigado, y actualmente sigue habiendo bastante miedo, por lo que no creo que veamos caídas gordas en el corto plazo... si además sigues esperando en liquidez la "gran corrección" a lo mejor te pierdes la subida....
> 
> Es muy difícil acertar con el timing. Compras periódicas, vender lo que por fundamental está caro, y comprar lo que está barato y esperar, es lo que mejor resultado ha dado desde que el mundo es mundo



Y como sabes lo que está caro o barato?

Cuántas veces te habrías equivocado con Amazon o Tesla diciendo que está caro?


----------



## ciberobrero (20 May 2022)

El termino familias (households) es una variable macro que manejan, no hay que asustarse (en principio)

Es el capital disponible para gastar por parte de la sociedad. Pero este año que haya mucho es malo, el año pasado era buenísimo y demostraba que los estímulos que daban servían.

El gov de la Fed de Minneapolis menciona el efecto riqueza, acuñado por Greenspan, por el que si tienes invertidos 500 y te suben a 1000, te vuelves ligero para gastar como si fueras el doble de rico de lo que eres. Steven van Metre comentó que Powel, y parece ser que también la mayoría o todos los gobernadores regionales y el board, son estudiosos de Greenspan. Van a disminuir el efecto riqueza, van a forzar un paron del gasto de las familias (households) que están invertidas en bolsa (menciona 401k, las pensiones de allí) haciéndoles creer que van a ser mas pobres (si ves tu pension bajar frenas tu consumo), van a destruir la demanda.

Pero esto tiene una repercusión: quiebras y paro. Y lo saben. Lo saben perfectamente. Y adivinad los activos que antes pertenecían a empresas y "households" a dónde van? Efectivamente, al acreedor, o mejor dicho, escalan la cadena de acreedores que termina en el banco central. Lo que están haciendo es succionar riqueza a través de las finanzas. Me viene a la cabeza algo que lei hace mas de 10 años







Y lo llaman capitalismo


----------



## ciberobrero (20 May 2022)

Hay 5 billones (5T americanos) en cash que han salido de la bolsa desde Noviembre.

El PE ratio del SP está en 16.6, mas bajo que la media de 10 años

/Modo conspiranoico ON

Seria ideal succionar esos 5 billones de vuelta hacia el mercado con una narrativa en plan, "en realidad ese PE ratio indicaba una bolsa muy sobrevendida, la bolsa vuelve a ser refugio ante la inflación", para en unos meses después bum, rugpulxl, rekt. 5 billones fuera de la existencia, inflation problem solved, no mas efecto riqueza.


----------



## mol (20 May 2022)

Hoy sube todito, lo interesante seria adivinar si la tendencia sigue siendo bajista durante las proximas semanas. Que pensais? el verano se acerca, normalmente suele subir la bolsa en verano, no?


----------



## ciberobrero (20 May 2022)

mol dijo:


> Hoy sube todito, lo interesante seria adivinar si la tendencia sigue siendo bajista durante las proximas semanas. Que pensais? el verano se acerca, normalmente suele subir la bolsa en verano, no?



Hombre sin una bola de cristal...

Lo mas extraño es que no ha habido una capitulación normal.

El VIX no ha tenido un spike a 35+ durante el ultimo crash, y los insiders aprecian divididos. En el crash del covic, dejaron de vender (ellos venden puesto que parte de su sueldo es en acciones) y empezaron a comprar.

Esta semana las compras se han quedado a la mitad del covid y si han hecho muchas ventas.

Así que no, no estamos en una capitulación y, por tanto, no asegura un rebote considerable y menos un mercado alcista.

Yo pensaria en ponerme corto en Octubre si en verano tenemos un buen rebote alcista porque lo que indica la falta de capitulación y el entorno macro es que ese posible rebote seria un bull trap.


----------



## ciberobrero (20 May 2022)

Bueno, pues parece que si nos vamos a la capitulación final no?

Con un VIX decente, con insiders comprando sin vender

Estaria bien alcanzar VIX de 40 este año, y de 70 para el suelo total el que viene


----------



## cholesfer (28 May 2022)

Upeo hilo y pregunto...hasta cuando o en qué indicadores podemos fijarnos para operar en este rebote?


----------



## drstrangelove (29 May 2022)

Muy buena predicción el del vídeo, en un mes más alta y luego más baja, así me voy planificando mis largos y cortos. Vamos, el que no haga lo que dice el tío ese, es gilipollas perdido.

Ahora ya sólo le falta predecir la primitiva del próximo lunes y hacemos hat-trick ( o como se diga).


----------



## ciberobrero (1 Jun 2022)

Madre mia madre mia

parecia que los intereses estaban dando un respiro y el DXY bajando, y de ahi el posible buen rebote

Pero hoy empieza el QT

Los bonos pegaron un bajón desde el lunes (futuros), como no se quede en un susto y haya tendencia, esto va a ser una hecatombe sin descanso.




Los bonos de UK que son mas sensibles a shocks ya estan al alza, y también los europeos



Mi tesis era que el mercado anticiparia todo esto y habría un rebote, pero los rebotes son anémicos


*NO SABEIS LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA*


----------



## ciberobrero (6 Jun 2022)

^^^^^^^^

Expiration en Junio de 2023, coincide con el timing del crash absoluto en 2023

Nancy Pelosi espera que Apple este POR DEBAJO de los 80 $ entre 9 meses y 1 año a partir de ahora.

Ahora mismo esta a 470 $

NO SABEIS LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA

Edito: Son CALLs no PUTsno estoy ahora nada fino

Por lo visto deep in the money options es una estrategia equivalente a comprar acciones para long term. Significa que el precio actual es un suelo solido?


----------



## ciberobrero (16 Jun 2022)

No me juego la cuneta pero puede que estemos haciendo un suelo interesante. Todo depende de las operaciones de los insiders con el rojo al open de hoy, au que sólo lo sabremos mañana.

Puede que el DXY esté haciendo techo (increíblemente y a pesar del BCE), los metales también parecen "haberse dado la vuelta" y si el petróleo acompaña, podremos tener suerte con un rebote digno.

Estas son las operaciones de ayer (verde) con mas compras que ventas.




La astrología también acompaña, creo


----------



## cholesfer (4 Ago 2022)

Que tal veis las cosas por aquí?


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ago 2022)

Suelo ya? Podría ser, o podría ser que no.


----------

